# Indoor V's Outdoor oil boiler



## sparky78 (2 Feb 2009)

Was considering installing an indoor grant oil boiler in my utility room but a couple of plumbers I know have advised me against this as they tend to make the room smell of fuel after a few years.
They advised me to go with the outdoor 1 instead as I'm not building a garage at the moment.

anyone any views or experience of this.

Thanks


----------



## tosullivan (2 Feb 2009)

ya I would go with the outdoor boiler. I have an indoor one in my utility and it does smell a bit.  Only disadvantage I can see is if it goes wrong and in weather like this, its not funny trying to fix it


----------



## dub_nerd (2 Feb 2009)

Don't know what a grant boiler is, but my oil-fired boiler is noisy as well as smelly ... far noisier than a gas boiler. I built a boiler house for it so as to have somewhere for a few garden tools etc., but I remember the architect saying that a smaller cheaper weather-proof enclosure was an option too.


----------



## jab1 (2 Feb 2009)

outside all the way,take the advise mate.


----------



## liamm (2 Feb 2009)

traditional said:


> I fitted an outdoor one lately , they come in an all in closed aluminum case ,complete with flue pump etc .


 
How much did you pay for your outdoor boiler?? We need to buy one shortly


----------



## eamonn123456 (2 Feb 2009)

I got a Grant (brand) outdoor condensing boiler (cabin pack version) recently.

One thing I did notice is that it often comes on outside of the programmed times.  This seems to be a frost protection thing, which is fair enough, however it comes on at a factory set temp of +5 degrees C.  Windchill seems to affect it too.  Not too delighted as I feel that it is coming on too frequently and for too long, more than I would have thought necessary for frost protection.  The upshot is that I am burning oil in the middle of the night when I would prefer not to as I have a well insulated house and there is no need.  Maybe this is normal, and maybe its minimal extra consumption, but just something to bear in mind.


----------



## jimjim972 (3 Feb 2009)

sparky78 said:


> Was considering installing an indoor grant oil boiler in my utility room but a couple of plumbers I know have advised me against this as they tend to make the room smell of fuel after a few years.
> They advised me to go with the outdoor 1 instead as I'm not building a garage at the moment.
> 
> anyone any views or experience of this.
> ...


 
I have had both and they both smell in the end - go for gas !!


----------



## eamonn123456 (3 Feb 2009)

traditional said:


> eamon123456
> why dont you fit a indoor timer on boiler so it cant come on , 30e all it will set you back maybe even less . a timer plug  and a 3 pin plug .



Yeah I have a timer but the frost protection over-rides that (which makes sense).  Not sure if there is much else I can do.


----------



## Tormented (3 Feb 2009)

Your plumber is correct, these boilers become smelly after a while, as I write this the utility, kitchen and dining room stink of raw oil as we have a problem with boiler at the moment.

Take the advise, put it outside


----------



## sparky78 (3 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the reply's.
I think I'll go with the outside 1!!
I wonder how is the noise level from the outside 1?


----------

